# In anticipation of the board being down...



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

if there are any urgent dogs you are working on...grab your pertinent info now (shelter info, email addy's of people you are working with, etc)


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Info. won't be moved to new forum?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I think Mary Ann is being ProActive incase there is a glitch and it isn't back as soon as Yung siad. Stuff happens some times things just don't go accoring to plan.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Hope the admins, etc. will do a trial conversion first to scout out any glitches and also do a complete backup of the files and folders BEFORE the switch is attempted.

PS I am a long time IT/Web developer and so I worry even more that non computer people do and have been involved in a large number of computer conversions!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

It is tonight well after midngiht right.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: codmasterHope the admins, etc. will do a trial conversion first to scout out any glitches and also do a complete backup of the files and folders BEFORE the switch is attempted.


The admins are not doing the conversion. The new owner's tech department will be doing this. We will have no control over the conversion.

Yes, it will be in about 5-6 hours (give or take).


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: VinnieYes, it will be in about 5-6 hours (give or take).


I hope! I have no work for tomorrow, my children have a snow day, really what elese am I supposed to do with myself LOL


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Keep checking the board to see if you can be the first to notice when it comes back online.









OR try throwing snowballs at Canada.


----------



## shepherds (Dec 23, 2009)

We have already done extensive testing on the new site for the past 2 weeks now. Everything is/will be backed up. We should be back up around noon tomorrow or a little later. 

If you're going to throw snowballs at Canada, aim it a Vancouver. They could use some right about now.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: shepherds
> 
> If you're going to throw snowballs at Canada, aim it a Vancouver. They could use some right about now.


Too funny..........


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> I hope! I have no work for tomorrow, my children have a snow day, really what else am I supposed to do with myself LOL


Get that camera out and get some new pics to show us on the other side!


----------

